# Scholl S40 VS. 3M Ultra Fina



## WEST 014 (May 19, 2011)

I need polish with good antihologram properties. I have battle with holograms and wanna buy some stuff to solve problem. Here in Serbia i can buy S40 or 3M Ultra fina. Learning to polish with Scholl and Farecla. 

If someone used both polishes, can compare them, and say what is best and easy to use. 

Tnx and greetings from Serbia.:thumb:


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

I've got both but i prefer S40 for refining but they're both good


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

I've got both, used 3M for years, and (imo) it's pretty good...

I've recently started using the Scholl polishes, and once you get your head around that they are different in the way they need worked, they are also good....

Hmmm... which one do I prefer... well at the moment I'm reaching for Scholl more than 3M...

:thumb:


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Having used both for some length of time I would opt for 3M ultrafina se for majority of jobs. Scholl S40 is very good in conjunction with the right pads. There recommended pad for finishing is far to coarse for fine finishing as it is more a closed cell structure pad. From experience, S40 works well with 3M blue and yellow but the negative is the pad loads up quickly and can cause hologramming from said loading up. Easy remedy if you have a good 6-8 pads to hand for use on one car. Other thing to consider is paint type and how heavy the refinish is needed. S40 holds a little more bite in comparison to ultrafina but ultrafina finishes far sharper imo.


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Beau Technique said:


> Having used both for some length of time I would opt for 3M ultrafina se for majority of jobs. Scholl S40 is very good in conjunction with the right pads. There recommended pad for finishing is far to coarse for fine finishing as it is more a closed cell structure pad. From experience, S40 works well with 3M blue and yellow but the negative is the pad loads up quickly and can cause hologramming from said loading up. Easy remedy if you have a good 6-8 pads to hand for use on one car. Other thing to consider is paint type and how heavy the refinish is needed. S40 holds a little more bite in comparison to ultrafina but ultrafina finishes far sharper imo.


I have both 3M and S40 and this is exactly my thoughts. S40 is fantastic on a 3M Blue pad but clogs up very quickly where as UF wont be doesnt cut as much as S40.

It all depends on what sort of paint your working with, I had a Subaru the other week which wanted enhancing, I used UF on a 3M polishing pad and got very good correction on such a mild combo, Thats how soft the paint was.


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

I agree about the blue3M.it's pretty good on a black CG pad as well ime


----------



## moosh (May 8, 2011)

Beau Technique said:


> Having used both for some length of time I would opt for 3M ultrafina se for majority of jobs. Scholl S40 is very good in conjunction with the right pads. There recommended pad for finishing is far to coarse for fine finishing as it is more a closed cell structure pad. From experience, S40 works well with 3M blue and yellow but the negative is the pad loads up quickly and can cause hologramming from said loading up. Easy remedy if you have a good 6-8 pads to hand for use on one car. Other thing to consider is paint type and how heavy the refinish is needed. S40 holds a little more bite in comparison to ultrafina but ultrafina finishes far sharper imo.


I am with Scott here also and agree with Cuey - both very good but the scholl does take time to learn how it works where as i would say the 3M range is fairly straight forward and dare i say a safer bet. :thumb:

Hello from the Highlands of Scotland


----------



## WEST 014 (May 19, 2011)

I have farecla black finishing pad, and think is very good. I thinked to try in combo of s40 or UF. 

s40 is recomended to use with scholl orange pad, that is quite harder than balck scholl pad. dont know why. 

Once i worked on my A3, hologramed much with FC+, my first rotary time, FC+ did not liked me, dust, maschine jumping, drying fast, realy chaos. After FC+ i tryed 3m UF on no name black finishing pad(from body/paint shop), but dont remove all holograms. I haved only 200 grams of that polish, so i dont have oportunity to test her again, maybe on different paint. But work with UF is cool, no dust, no jumping and battle with polisher..

Also i tryed farecla g10 on my car, with farecla black pad, but dont see any results.

There is and price, 3m UF and blue 3m Pad is about 50 euro, s40 and orange scholl pad is 40.


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

moosh said:


> I am with Scott here also and agree with Cuey - both very good but the scholl does take time to learn how it works where as i would say the 3M range is fairly straight forward and dare i say a safer bet. :thumb:
> 
> Hello from the Highlands of Scotland


I bet it's freezing up there moosh


----------



## omc1984 (Sep 3, 2012)

@west

are you using rotary or DA for polishing??

most of the time it was easy for me to delete holograms with DA (+3m yellow cab bottle)
-> controlled with IPA wipe down and sun gun

Right now i just have rotary...and i gonna change my equipment. 
Want to try v36 and v38 from cg's and also these hex-pads...i also can't delete holograms just with rotary :-(


----------



## WEST 014 (May 19, 2011)

I have rotary, and i dont love to work with her, is a copy of Makita 9227, name Iskra (slovenian product), loose rpm with presure, bad for compound. But light polsihes work wery whell. I plan next year to buy makita 9227vb, or Bosch gpo 14-ce, or maybe flex 3401 vrg forced rotacion DA.


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

i use ultra fina on a black farecla pad

finishes down very nicley the extra oils ,extend working time and you acheive a better finish

but have also used s40 on a scholl orange pad for harder paints


----------



## WEST 014 (May 19, 2011)

Seems i am gonna buy both polishes.:lol:

Now wait for s17+, i ordered him, than i go for antihologram polishes. 

Also distributor told me that s30 is good for holograms, especialy on DA.


----------



## omc1984 (Sep 3, 2012)

well it is good for hologram cause these scholl polishes got fillers...

try a wipe down with ipa - light the panel with a solar gun and you will see...!

that is why i worked with 3M - they are also not free of fillers :-(


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

I use S40 all the time to remove holograms,it's all about technique really and pad choice i tend to spend a long time jewelling paintwork i've used a scholl orange pad on bmw paint and it's been fine no problems,but i prefer a more finer pad like i said a black CG finising pad gives the results i'm looking for


----------



## omc1984 (Sep 3, 2012)

in fact...are you cleaning the paint with eraser or ipa after polishing??


----------



## WEST 014 (May 19, 2011)

Scholl polishes have no silicons, or fillers that mask defects. They remove defects, no hide em. Thats i read on scholl site.


----------



## omc1984 (Sep 3, 2012)

yeah...i've read the same things...maybe there are oils in it or something like that.

and of course a holofree polish could also have silicone and oils and fillers...or it is better to say that you could also get a holofree finish with silicones and oils ;-)

i have worked with the complete range of schollconcepts - from s0 to s40 and more - the products are amazing. thats a fact!

but for removing holograms...hope that there are other better products. for example menzerna or chemical guys V-series - and of course 3m perfect it

it is curious...a combination of the 3m extra fine (yellow cab), a DA, and a light polish pad are lately the best and easiest way to get a absolute perfect finish!!!

so sad that i dont have a DA anymore and i dont get a holofree finish with a rotary - dont know why


----------



## WEST 014 (May 19, 2011)

Change technique then.. My point is to find polish, that is easy and user friendly.... Think that is Scholl.


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Think you will find any polish will fill if used incorrectly. Many have suffered with filling from Scholl polish offerings but I have seen equally as effective filling from other offerings on the market that folk swear by. As for the Menzerna being a better finishing material than Scholl... Maybe take a look into the manufacturing sides of things and your eyes will light up

As said, if the products are ill worked or over worked they can fill. This will separate a good user from a bad user of said product.


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

S40 is the only Scholl polish I like, but it's ultrafina or 85RD for ultimate gloss and hologram removal for me.


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Beau Technique said:


> As for the Menzerna being a better finishing material than Scholl... Maybe take a look into the manufacturing sides of things and your eyes will light up


That might surprise a few!


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

WEST 014 said:


> Seems i am gonna buy both polishes.:lol:
> 
> Now wait for s17+, i ordered him, than i go for antihologram polishes.
> 
> Also distributor told me that s30 is good for holograms, especialy on DA.


Take a look at scholls s20,i use it alot,for the harder paints,s2 orange is a fast acting compound that cuts like no tommorow[ceramic even].


----------



## moosh (May 8, 2011)

Dj.X-Ray said:


> I bet it's freezing up there moosh


Pretty much minus now, scraping ice every day so the cleaning gear is inside now and the garage has become a cooler :wall:


----------



## moosh (May 8, 2011)

-Raven- said:


> That might surprise a few!


I love surprises!! :thumb:


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

omc1984 said:


> in fact...are you cleaning the paint with eraser or ipa after polishing??


Not sure if it's me your asking,but if it is the answer's neither, i use panel wipe


----------

